# Will mice escape from this cage?



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey everyone,
Would mice be able to escape the Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home? It's the cage I have, and I was just wondering. I'm assuming adult mice.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I have the same cage for my rats. 
When I first got Turvy and her litter mate - they were a month old. I ended up going out and buying a much smaller cage for them until they got a bit bigger. It was so easy to "lose" track of them in that big cage.

Depending on how small your mice are - they may or may not be able to squeeze through the bars.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

CuriousWhiskers said:


> Hey everyone,
> Would mice be able to escape the Prevue Pet Products 528 Universal Small Animal Home? It's the cage I have, and I was just wondering. I'm assuming adult mice.


Hi there,
I've owned mice before and I feel like the bar spacing could be too big.
Also if you are keeping just two mice in there it might be a bit hard to keep track of them.🐭
If you're looking for a new cage for your mice here's a link to video that might help....


----------

